# odditycentral.com



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.odditycentral.com/

Perhaps this is were Johnny gets all his info?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool site. I've never actually seen that one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think JT gets his info from his friends who believe him to have a slightly offbeat and demented appreciation of all things strange


----------

